# RIP Richard Wright



## Prowler (Sep 15, 2008)

Just saw this, and passing it along. Pink Floyds Richard Wright died today at age 65. prety sad, Pink Floyd is one of my all time favorite bands, and I knew I would probably never get to see them live, but now I for sure wont.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080915/people_nm/wright_dc_4


----------



## Takun (Sep 15, 2008)

This has me literally torn.  SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND.

God damn it sucks he's gone.  =/  He was such a big part of what made Pink Floyd _Pink Floyd.  _I know they weren't recording or really even touring anymore, but it still sucks.

Gilmour paid tribute to Wright on Monday, saying his input was often forgotten.


''He was gentle, unassuming and private but his soulful voice and playing were vital, magical components of our most recognized Pink Floyd sound,'' he said. ''I have never played with anyone quite like him.''


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2008)

This was definitely an upset of a headline to find today. I don't even know how to comprehend it right now..

just damn..


----------



## Prowler (Sep 15, 2008)

well it is true that the real pink floyd hasnt toured togather in some years, but roger waters has toured. there were two roger waters shows last summer within a 4 hour drive of where i live but i couldnt convince any of my friends to go. so i missed out, now im not sure if he will even tour anymore. it was sad enough when syd passed a few years ago, but this is tragic.
SHINE ON richard


----------



## Takun (Sep 15, 2008)

Wright was also working with Gilmour recently ;_;


----------



## Prowler (Sep 16, 2008)

that sux. gilmour is such an amazing player, and if they were working on something and now it doesnt happen that would be sad.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 16, 2008)

This makes me very sad.  

His music will live on, at least in my world.


----------

